# Scary Urban Decay!



## Jennifurr (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here! I just joined to talk about this creepy message I got from an Urban Decay representative on facebook but first the background:

I've got a close friend who works for the company. Today she found out that there Naked 3 palette news in the pipline and it *may* be going ahead for late this year/early 2014.  I'm an obsessive UD fan. If UD were a person they'd have life long restraining order against me. Now I feel like they are the stalker! While on facebook I posted this news on the wall of a friend of mine who's a big fan of the Naked palettes. Within an hour I got a creepy message from someone who works for UD demanding (and I mean straight up demanding!) that they want the name of the person who told me this and this will require investigation because this rumor is untrue. 

WTF? It's just a rumor at this stage, it's not a big deal. I'm sure other people have said similar things about a possible Naked 3 palette since the Naked 2 was released. I thought perhaps the person who messaged me was bluffing but I've googled her and she is for real. Does anyone else think this is crazy overkill?

Sorry for the rant over something small, I'm sure most of you couldn't care less!


----------



## sbeam36 (Mar 28, 2013)

Did you tag them or did they find it randomly? Either way its very strange that they were demanding names.


----------



## Jennifurr (Mar 28, 2013)

Didn't tag it at all! My profile is ultra private but my friend's profile isn't. I really don't know how they found it but I was really insulted by the message they sent me. I assumed it was an innocent rumor and no harm would come from it.


----------



## sbeam36 (Mar 28, 2013)

That is really strange. On a side note I love thr makeup itself! Haha


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifurr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, I'm new here! I just joined to talk about this creepy message I got from an Urban Decay representative on facebook but first the background:
> 
> ...


 uhmm you better tell her to back the f*** up. free speech babydoll. you can say what you want and put it wherever you want. how many more neutral shades can one company have???


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

I just posted something like that on my friends wall just to see whats gonna happen.


----------



## Jennifurr (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uhmm you better tell her to back the f*** up. free speech babydoll. you can say what you want and put it wherever you want. how many more neutral shades can one company have???


 Thank you. I sent her a message back, the jist of it was "How dare you!" I mean it's not like I hacked the pentagon and am giving out state secrets. I wanted to tell her it was a bad idea too. I feel the same, they focus way too much on neutrals these days. Wasn't this a company that prided themselves on being one of the first brands to celebrate bright colors? After so much of their crap lately (not selling some great items internationally, being a cruelty free company that's now owned by one of the biggest offenders of animal cruelty and constantly discontinuing great items) I've kind of had enough. I love their products but I'm starting to really fucking loathe the company itself


----------



## Jennifurr (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just posted something like that on my friends wall just to see whats gonna happen.


 Try it on their fan page you'll get a much quicker response! I'm so tempted to write Naked 3 on their page over and over again!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

lol. we can do it together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lolol


----------



## unimpulsive (Mar 29, 2013)

That's very rude, deserves to be fired.


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't get it because before Naked 2 officially came out, people were talking about it, even posting pictures! The company just denied it. You should email the comment to someone at their corporate office or something.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 29, 2013)

So, I posted it to a friends wall, their wall, and tagged them in a status. I didn't get any message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's not fun at all.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 29, 2013)

Yikes!  Don't tell them anything!  (I'm sure you won't, but man-- that's freaky deaky.)  Like everyone is saying, IT'S JUST MAKEUP.  Calm down, UD.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 29, 2013)

OMG @katlyne you are cracking me UP!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 29, 2013)

Lol. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I try.



> OMG @katlyne you are cracking me UP!


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 30, 2013)

If I had a FaceBook I would friend you all and start dropping comments on your walls about the Naked 3 just to annoy the person who harassed our girl up there, haha


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 30, 2013)

You did nothing wrong but your friend might have. Tell her to make sure she doesn't have a confidentiality clause in her work contract. If she does and is letting out info she shouldn't then it could be a potential legal problem for her. If she doesn't have a confidentiality clause don't give it another thought. Ignore it and move on.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 30, 2013)

They deleted my post on their wall as soon as somebody liked it..


----------



## katlyne (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my god stupid phone and your double posting


----------



## Jennifurr (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They deleted my post on their wall as soon as somebody liked it..


 Ha! At least something happened. I'd feel mighty silly if they complained about my post but they didn't do anything to your post! 

I sent a copy of the message I got from the woman in question, plus a screen grab of the message and her profile (just because in case the company knew nothing about it and thought I was lying) to Urban Decay. I was expecting an apology from them but all I got back was a half hearted, copy and paste, style reply. It wasn't even an apology it was along the lines of "It is regretful that you took offense but..." After all this I want to tell Urban Decay to go screw themselves, they're not the only place I can buy eyeliner!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 31, 2013)

Lol. You should put exactly what she said here


----------



## Jennifurr (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol. You should put exactly what she said here


 Her post is below but I took out my name, her name and the area she works at just in case I breech some forum rules.

"Hi (my full name), I am the (area) manager for UD cosmetics and I just saw your post on naked 3, I need to know exactly where you heard this from as this is something we will be asked by UD and is not as far as we are aware true. We need to know whom you heard this from straight away. This is a very serious matter and has to be dealt with accordingly as further action will have to be taken. We hope you will be compliant with this information. "

I know it doesn't seem like much but this is the message I posted to my friend 

"Heard there's going to be a Naked 3 palette. I thought you'd enjoy the news!"

I mean it a bit over the top for an innocent wall post


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifurr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Her post is below but I took out my name, her name and the area she works at just in case I breech some forum rules.
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh!!!  Call the FBI-- A Naked 3 palette may or may not be in the stars!  Seriously, it's makeup.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifurr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol. You should put exactly what she said here
> ...


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 31, 2013)

Rumour or not, launches in any industry are kept under a tight veil, which includes Legal watching any leaks and they take immediate action to stop it dead... Usually quite successfully. Company lawyers will use any means necessary to protect their client's proprietary property. Then there is the intentional / accidental leaks that Apple loves to use to rev up the rumour machine. At any rate, UD is in damage control, whether if it's right or not, unfortunately, the harassing will continue. You just need to deflect it, and not react to it. If you know what I mean.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

Hopefully it won't continue. Their best recourse is simply to leave her alone because by going after her makes the rumor more plausible. I understand they have the right to protect their property however unless it was an image like the leaked NAKED2 palette then they shouldn't worry about what someone said on their FB wall especially since it then gets brought over to other sites and spreads like wild fire.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifurr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Her post is below but I took out my name, her name and the area she works at just in case I breech some forum rules.
> 
> ...


 If that's the exact message they wrote, it is very poorly written.

"I need to know exactly where you heard this from as this is something we will be asked by UD and is not as far as we are aware true." That part struck me as weird too.

She even admitted she doesn't know if it's true so why is she even messaging you, it doesn't sound like she's very high up in the company if she has no clue and has to answer to someone else in the company.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 31, 2013)

This is crazy ridiculous! I think im more excited about the chance of there being another naked palette!

But I don't get how they could demand you tell them. When the basics came out, didn't we all initially speculate that it would be the 3rd naked palette? I really cant see anything coming from this since they cannot prove this is anything but speculation without any proof.


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is crazy ridiculous! I think im more excited about the chance of there being another naked palette!


 Haha- me too! (Although I agree though that it is too much hoopla over a palette that may or may not exist!)


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 31, 2013)

I personally am not excited by the idea of a Naked 3 - how many more neutrals can a company come out with? Naked 1, 2 and Basics. I'm done stocking, haha


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckycharms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha- me too! (Although I agree though that it is too much hoopla over a palette that may or may not exist!)


 eventually it would happen. so Im just getting pre-excited!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally am not excited by the idea of a Naked 3 - how many more neutrals can a company come out with? Naked 1, 2 and Basics. I'm done stocking, haha


 True. But im a UD junkie. Not as bad as Vicky, but still a junkie, And I love neutral shadows, and UD shadows are my favorite brand, so the naked palettes are a no brainer for me.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True. But im a UD junkie. Not as bad as Vicky, but still a junkie, And I love neutral shadows, and UD shadows are my favorite brand, so the naked palettes are a no brainer for me.


 good point!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> good point!


 You know us too well!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True. But im a UD junkie. Not as bad as Vicky, but still a junkie, And I love neutral shadows, and UD shadows are my favorite brand, so the naked palettes are a no brainer for me.


 Lexy??? Naked 3? Uh-Oh.. haha ^.^= we'll definitely get this.. ;D


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 1, 2013)

Naked 3! Oh, I would SO BUY THAT RIGHT AWAY! lol....hey, I've got the answer to this whole mess...let's just start posting all sorts of crazy rumors on their facebook about a Vice 2, Naked 3, new Book of Shadows, Wizard of Oz Deluxe palette, Bright Smoked palette, and a dazzling new EYESHADOW vault.....see how THAT goes lol!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

An Eyeliner Vault 2 would be nice but with all the past discontinued eyeliners. OMG THAT would be AMAZING.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know us too well!


 yes, you two are JUNKIES


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes, you two are JUNKIES


 Lol! that's pretty accurate!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Naked 3! Oh, I would SO BUY THAT RIGHT AWAY! lol....hey, I've got the answer to this whole mess...let's just start posting all sorts of crazy rumors on their facebook about a Vice 2, Naked 3, new Book of Shadows, Wizard of Oz Deluxe palette, Bright Smoked palette, and a dazzling new EYESHADOW vault.....see how THAT goes lol!


 We totally should! that would piss them off!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lexy??? Naked 3? Uh-Oh.. haha ^.^= we'll definitely get this.. ;D


 We will, don't you worry!


----------



## ameristar (May 18, 2013)

That seems like maybe someone she works with peeked at your page through her's, put two and two together and wanted to tattle. Most companies when dealing with confidentiality issues would send a lawyer after you not a peon working at Urban Decay. I'd say to laugh it off, and tell your friend to be a little more careful. Otherwise, I don't think you can sue someone for a (most likely true) rumor. I don't much care for UD but if they're going to act like this then I'm definitely not plunking down 50 bucks for a palette!


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Jun 16, 2013)

It seems really weird to me that an Urban Decay area manager would Facebook message you something worded like that. Are you sure it's not just someone you know screwin' around or playing a joke on ya?


----------

